# Looking to start smoking



## ScndrlSolo12 (Dec 27, 2020)

hi everyone, I’m new here and would like to get into smoking. I was wondering what type and brand I should look into. I did a little research so I know about pelleted, charcoal, and electric versions, but would like recommendations please.


----------



## BB-que (Dec 27, 2020)

There’s a different smoker for everyone but it is IMO dependent mainly on budget and how easy/hands free you want cooks to be.  In general, the best smoke flavor is gonna come from more expensive and labor intensive pits.  If you’re just looking to learn and make good backyard que there’s other options.  I’m sure if you let us know a bit more on the above you’ll get a lot of advice.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 27, 2020)

First, welcome to the site. Amazing amout of info here and freat folks.

I started with with an electric Masterbuilt smoker and still using it today.  Simple to use, basically an electric oven that uses chips to generate smoke. Never used anything else though. Each type of smomer has its strengths and weaknesses. Good luck on your search forbyour first smoker and let us know what you end up with


----------



## ScndrlSolo12 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response. I read that electric smokers don’t produce a nice smoke ring, is that true?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2020)

Welcome. This is all a matter of personal preference, but I do agree with Kevin, electric smokers are a great way to wade into smoking. They work like a oven, are economical and take up little space.  That said, I now have 5 different units. 2 charcoal/wood, 2 pellet, and one big smokehouse built in place. Each one offers different pluses and minuses. I’m not sure I could do without any of them, but that’s just me and my cooking style. Let us know what you finally decide on, and post up some pics.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! I too started out with an electric masterbuilt smoker, fairly easy to use.  Maybe add in a dollar limit you would like to stay within.  Good luck on your new addiction.  And remember we like to see pics!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2020)

ScndrlSolo12 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I read that electric smokers don’t produce a nice smoke ring, is that true?


That is correct 

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 27, 2020)

ScndrlSolo12 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I read that electric smokers don’t produce a nice smoke ring, is that true?


Smoke ring isnt really a sign of quality. There are ways of acheiving a smoke ring but dont worry about it really, I sure dont


----------



## normanaj (Dec 27, 2020)

I would agree that electrics like the Masterbuilt(MES) are a great way to start.

Bullet style charcoal smokers are also a great way to learn.You really can't top a Weber Smoky Mountain(WSM) when it comes to charcoal smokers.


----------



## ScndrlSolo12 (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow ok so start with electric. I wanted to lean toward that first but then I started digging in deeper. I heard that electric have a hard time maintaining temps in colder weathers, is that true? I mean I can see that depending on temp and wind just wanted more info. I’m trying to pull the trigger within the next day or so. The Christmas money is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## ScndrlSolo12 (Dec 27, 2020)

Also, should I go small with a 30inch or big with a 40inch smoker?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2020)

Not sure what your budget is ?  I personally don't have any experience with this unit but would certainly be a Set it and Forget it type of smoker that would serve you well I think if wanted to do electric. Smoke rings are appearance only thing.








						''SMOKIN-IT'' Smoker Model #3D,  PID Digital controlled smoker,  electric PID smoker,  Stainless .   steel electric smoker,
					

Every 'SMOKIN-IT' Model # 3D smoker comes with heavy duty casters, 4 Standard stainless steel shelves, 1 Drip pan, smoke box, State of the art PID digital temperature control up to 325 Degrees and a double door latch design



					www.smokin-it.com


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2020)

Temps in cold  weather, you are correct. I have a MES 40 with blanket and welding blanket insulated and had a hard time doing a ham trying to maintain 250° but it was -8° also. RT 590 did 300° no problem in that temp.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 27, 2020)

Where are you located, it was 30+ here in SC when I smoked that tenderloin above, no issues w temp flucuation. If its extremely cold or windy, Masterbuilt makes a blanket to use with the smoker in colder weather. 

I have a 40", go for that, more room for full racks and briskets


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2020)

ScndrlSolo12 said:


> Also, should I go small with a 30inch or big with a 40inch smoker?


Always buy bigger , I don’t know a soul who didn’t wish they bought the next size up. What is your budget? What is your overall experience with grilling and cooking overall? These are things that can really help  us steer you to a great solution.  Another question , do you want to use it as a smoker and a grill or would just smoking be ok?


----------



## ScndrlSolo12 (Dec 27, 2020)

im located in southern Connecticut. So if you’re in SC we probably have similar types of weather. I mean I’m not going out and smoking at under 30 degrees so I think I should be ok.


----------



## ScndrlSolo12 (Dec 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Always buy bigger , I don’t know a soul who didn’t wish they bought the next size up. What is your budget? What is your overall experience with grilling and cooking overall? These are things that can really help  us steer you to a great solution.  Another question , do you want to use it as a smoker and a grill or would just smoking be ok?


I love to cook and I have been since I was a kid. I did some time in culinary school and love to BBQ. I think I would like to keep the cost under $500. I saw a nice Masterbuilt for $400 that’s 40inches on Amazon.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 27, 2020)

ScndrlSolo12 said:


> im located in southern Connecticut. So if you’re in SC we probably have similar types of weather. I mean I’m not going out and smoking at under 30 degrees so I think I should be ok.


So I lived in between Hartford and New Haven for about 14 yrs before moving to South Carolina. Get the blanket, esp is you want to start doing overnote cooks. 30s is cold for here, 30s is balmy this time of yr for you. 

Only cold issues Ive had w my MES is when its really cold, its hard to start it, sense thing with the masterbuilts. Put a hairdryer in the smoker for about a min and it will fire right up


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2020)

Do you have this close by ?








						Charcoal & Electric Smokers | Academy
					

Show off your cooking skills using a meat smoker to enhance the flavor. Shop a selection of electric & charcoal smokers at Academy Sports + Outdoors.




					www.academy.com


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2020)

I've used a MES 30, with the MailBox Mod, for years.  Love it.  Its basically set and forget.  Smoke rings are pretty, but don't add a single thing to flavor.  And, as said, there are ways around that problem.  
I smoke year round here in the Alberta Foothills--30 degrees is T-shirt weather here.  On really cold days, I wrap the MES in a welding blanket.
If you decide on a MES, check with  

 Bearcarver
  .  He'll steer you away from the bad models and aim you at the good ones.  If I were you, I would get a MES 40--just because of the larger heat element.  I just replaced the element in my MES 30 with a heat element from a MES 40.  Huge difference in heating ability.
When I add a second smoker, it will be a WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain).  They're great smokers, and I've always wanted one.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2020)

Masterbuilt's direct pricing is usually high, but $249.99 isn't too bad for an MES 40. I don't know what the Shipping is??

40-inch-bluetooth-digital-electric-smoker


Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome from GA.  I use the MES 40" for years and have been very happy with it, especially since doing some mods.  When I first started smoking meats, I looked at barrel smokers, green eggs, etc.  Found the MES was gonna be my best bet.  Set and forget.  I have tried a pellet smoker for 1 year in between, didn't work out too well.  The best thing about the MES is they are very well insulated, and once you get it dialed in and figure out any quirks regarding temp swings, etc., it's easy to use.  Good luck, and let us know which way you decide to go.


----------

